# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  SmartChutes, autonomous quadcopter parachute recovery system, Nashville, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Michael A Pick 

youtube.com/@michaelpick652

vimeo.com/user38700860

facebook.com/SmartChutes

twitter.com/SmartChutes

"SmartChutes: Quadcopter Parachute Recovery System" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

SmartChutes - Autonomous Quadcopter Parachute Recovery System
April 26, 2015




> SmartChutes is an intelligent parachute system that has been designed specifically for the multicopter platform. The SmartShoot system contains an integrated gyroscope and accelerometer that is able to determine when the multicopter has experienced an in flight emergency. (The SmartChute's flight sensor classifies free fall, tumbles, or flips as an in-flight emergency.)
> 
> When an emergency is detected, the SmartChutes system will launch a large 36" parachute automatically, with no input required from the pilot.
> 
> The SmartChutes system comes with its very own lightweight battery, ensuring that the SmartChute system will operate even under total power loss of the multicopter.

----------

